# I'm going to spend 3 months riding a pushbike through siberian for



## black_labb (26/4/13)

I haven't been that active on here for the last month or 2 because I've been planning a bike trip.

The title pretty much says it all. Probably sounds like hell to some people but I'm looking forward to it. There may be a lack of variety of beers in the small town.

I'm headed over there mid june so it will be summertime and I'll have plenty of daylight.

I'm basically following a service track for the Baikal Amur Mainline, a railway track that covers the eastern half of siberia about 300km north of the Trans Siberian. The track goes through some pretty mountainous terrain with plenty of rivers and lakes (very good fishing!). I'll also be taking a track up the east side of lake baikal which will be pretty impressive.

Anyone been to Siberia before? Particularly lake Baikal area?

I've had a couple pretty decent Russian beers but are there any I should look out for in particular? I know there are some pretty good baltic porters from St Petersburg but that's over 6000 km away from my closest point. I'll probably see a couple of them around though.

I'll be doing a blog, the intro is here www.crazyguyonabike.com/bam2013


----------



## spog (26/4/13)

Okay,here's a poll. 1 your keen as mustard 2.your fkn crazy. 3.both. All that aside you are gunna a sore backside at the end ,but good on ya all the best I will check your blog to see how you are getting on. ..cheers...spog..


----------



## Bribie G (26/4/13)

An old boss did the Trans Siberian, and it was about 42 degrees when he was there in the summer.


----------



## black_labb (26/4/13)

spog said:


> Okay,here's a poll. 1 your keen as mustard 2.your fkn crazy. 3.both. All that aside you are gunna a sore backside at the end ,but good on ya all the best I will check your blog to see how you are getting on. ..cheers...spog..


Thanks,



Bribie G said:


> An old boss did the Trans Siberian, and it was about 42 degrees when he was there in the summer.


a week on a train would be bad enough, but a week on a train in 42*c would be hell. If I get heat like that I'm going to be standing in some river fishing naked with a beer in hand, hoping that a train goes by.


----------



## mckenry (27/4/13)

great stuff black_labb. Wherever I go, I always try to get at least a couple of days biking in. 3 weeks would be really cool.


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/13)

If you haven't watched The Long Way Round it might help you reconsider the naked fishing ;0)


----------



## black_labb (27/4/13)

mckenry said:


> great stuff black_labb. Wherever I go, I always try to get at least a couple of days biking in. 3 weeks would be really cool.


3 months it is, should have some time to see quite a bit.



Mardoo said:


> If you haven't watched The Long Way Round it might help you reconsider the naked fishing ;0)


I've been meaning to watch that. The road of bones is similar to what I'll be riding, just shorter and more manageable.


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/13)

black_labb said:


> I've been meaning to watch that. The road of bones is similar to what I'll be riding, just shorter and more manageable.


It's a good watch. You may find the preparation episodes more interesting than I but I'm sure you'll find the road of bones bits pretty cool. Big Mosquitos!


----------



## Josh (28/4/13)

Ben Kozel went there in "Five Months in a Leaky Boat". Very interesting read.


----------



## srcossens (28/4/13)

Sounds great Black Labb. I would do the ride with you, but unfortunately I have work. I did a two week ride around Belgium, Netharlands and France a few years ago. That was to go and see the 7 Trappist breweries. I don't know how much you will be travelling each day, but make sure you get a rest day in every now and then, just to take in the sights. You're doing it a lot harder than myself as I was staying at B+B's.

I have also been to Lake Baikal on the way through to China on the train. That was mid winter though, so it was a brisk -40c!! It was pretty much, walk 1km down the road, then go in to a cafe to thaw out and start again. In Irkutsk, there is a Pilsner Urquell brew pub. They didn't have much there in the way of variety, I think all they had was normal Pilsner Urquell and a black Pilsner. My drink for the night was the black pilsner as I had had enough PU in Prague. Just watch out for dodgy people as one friend got talking outside to some shady looking characters. The bar girls got me to go and get him as they didn't trust them. They called a taxi for us as well because they didn't want us walking the neighbourhood even though we walked there.

The visa's weren't much trouble either, even when the hotel took it to authorise it or whatever they do. Ours was a tourist one though, but I would assume a business one would be the same.


----------



## manticle (29/4/13)

Good shit.

Totally reinventing your daily life experience gets A1 moral support from me. Hope it's a cracker.


----------



## black_labb (29/4/13)

Mardoo said:


> It's a good watch. You may find the preparation episodes more interesting than I but I'm sure you'll find the road of bones bits pretty cool. Big Mosquitos!


I watched the prep episode the other night, am going to watch the ROB one tonight I think. 




Josh said:


> Ben Kozel went there in "Five Months in a Leaky Boat". Very interesting read.


Might be a book to read before I head over, good tip.



ScottC said:


> Sounds great Black Labb. I would do the ride with you, but unfortunately I have work. I did a two week ride around Belgium, Netharlands and France a few years ago. That was to go and see the 7 Trappist breweries. I don't know how much you will be travelling each day, but make sure you get a rest day in every now and then, just to take in the sights. You're doing it a lot harder than myself as I was staying at B+B's.
> 
> I have also been to Lake Baikal on the way through to China on the train. That was mid winter though, so it was a brisk -40c!! It was pretty much, walk 1km down the road, then go in to a cafe to thaw out and start again. In Irkutsk, there is a Pilsner Urquell brew pub. They didn't have much there in the way of variety, I think all they had was normal Pilsner Urquell and a black Pilsner. My drink for the night was the black pilsner as I had had enough PU in Prague. Just watch out for dodgy people as one friend got talking outside to some shady looking characters. The bar girls got me to go and get him as they didn't trust them. They called a taxi for us as well because they didn't want us walking the neighbourhood even though we walked there.
> 
> The visa's weren't much trouble either, even when the hotel took it to authorise it or whatever they do. Ours was a tourist one though, but I would assume a business one would be the same.


Sounds like a pretty good trip, I rode through Belgium amongst other places a couple years ago but didn't get to many belgian breweries. I had some knee issue (didn't adjust the bike seat to the correct height when putting the bike together). I was really looking forward to rochefort and westmalle, but ended up going to Achouffe only (though it was an excellent tour).

I don't expect to get to Irkutsk, though it was my original plan. I'm heading up the east side of the lake from Ulan-Ude.



manticle said:


> Good shit.
> 
> Totally reinventing your daily life experience gets A1 moral support from me. Hope it's a cracker.


Thanks. I wouldn't say reinventing my daily life, I've been doing trips like this somewhat regularly over the past few years. Only difference is this time I'm really far from anything for the whole trip, just tiny one shop towns every few days and not much else.

I won't be able to do stuff like this forever so I'm taking advantage of it while I can. I'll have to finish uni and get a serious job soon.

I picked up a pile of fishing hooks, line and a couple other bits today. I can't wait to pull my first trout or whatever out of a river and cook it for dinner over a camp fire (then have to get back on the bike and ride another km so my camp site doesn't smell like fresh fish to the bears)


----------



## Mardoo (29/4/13)

Wow, it sounds great. Talk about a few million breaths if fresh air!!! I hope it's chock full o' awesomeness. Look forward to reading your blog!

Good bike repair skills and a few key tools and parts will likely be pretty crucial. Guessing you'd have that sorted if you've been doing these for a while.


----------



## black_labb (29/4/13)

Mardoo said:


> Wow, it sounds great. Talk about a few million breaths if fresh air!!! I hope it's chock full o' awesomeness. Look forward to reading your blog!
> 
> Good bike repair skills and a few key tools and parts will likely be pretty crucial. Guessing you'd have that sorted if you've been doing these for a while.


I'm pretty good with bike repair. I'm mechanically minded (studying mechanical engineering because I enjoy it), have built up a few bikes from the ground up and have even built some hubs myself when I had a lathe some years ago, but they were for a bmx bike. My main concern is bearings and how they will cope with river/puddle crossings. I'll be taking spares. Everything else should stand up fairly well, or at least as well as can be expected.

I expect to be able to write a decent blog, there shouldn't be many distractions keeping me occupied and unfortunately probably not enough good beer to prevent it from being somewhat intelligible.


----------



## Mardoo (30/4/13)

Well then may the force be with you!


----------



## black_labb (12/7/13)

Been on the road for 23 days and been really enjoying myself. Beer is a bit mediocre but that just means I have more room in my bag for things that are more necessary. 

Almost had that day where I stood in the river naked with a beer it was so hot but I saved the single beer I had for later. 

WWW.Crazyguyonabike.Com/bam2013


----------



## booargy (12/7/13)

Bloke why do this to me? Now I am going to have to do another trip there.


----------



## Clutch (13/7/13)

Nevermind the Russian beers, look out for the fuckin' Russian bears!


----------



## black_labb (15/8/13)

Hows this for the end to a rough as **** day on the bam. Get a gastinitsa (motel type thing) just out of town and told to lock the front door as i am alone there. A buff man comes knocking soon after and I explain I dont have he womans number but they should go to the shop as it should still be open and the woman there knows the number.

Half an hour later anoher knock. I assume it is he woman with the man so I open it. Its him but no woman. I explain again that I dont have the number and he needs to go to the shop. I notice his right hand is bleeding and he smells of vodka. I offer a bandage but he declines. He tells me to go to the shop on the bike as it is sitting in he hall. I say no and he throws a sloppy punch which was easily deflected. More discussion and another punch and a kick my direction. The punch was sloppy ande again deflected, the kick results in me grabbing his leg and pushing him off balance. I tell him to go to he shop and I guide him outside to point its direction and tell him it isnt far. He seems to calm down and I point ita direction and close and lock the door.

I go to wash his blood off me but hear some banging as he beeaks some windows where the lights are on. In the bathroom all over my clean clothes I had just washed and in he room im supposed to stay in. More knocking and then he leaves. This is getting serious. 

I gather my glass littered clothes in a bucket I found and grab the top of the toilet sistern and a whole sistern I find in the corner as weapons. I have a knife but I dont want to use it, it can be used back against me quite easily. Also boil the kettle full of water.i put my bike in my room and close the doors either end putting something agqinst them so I can hear if they get into he building and if they do we her they are in the hall. I lock myself in my room prepared to not sleep. Later there is a knock at the door. Who is it I say, no reply.again no reply. Then a pretend meel voice saying something like mister mister please let me in in russian.i dont think so I said and went back to my rom locking 2 doors on the way.the banging gets louder confirming its him.there is anoher man withihim now. 

I keep the kettle boiling and get my bottle of methylated spirits out and a couple lighters. If the second payne of glass to my room is broken I will pour it into the coffee cup and get prepared.It crosses my mind that I am basically preparing lethal force against someone. As an individual without the phone number to the woman running the place I have no choice.

Just when I think things are calming down I hear a long pole or similar being used to break sone more glass. I assume it is my window but I dont check for fear of being seen and making myself a target. I pour 150ml of methylated spirits into the cup and put the saucer on top. I call put that I dont want trouble and you dont want trouble. Every noise I hear I remind them that it is a problem for both of us and if aomeone comew in here only one of us will be here tomorrow. With the amount of adrenaljne pumping throuh my veins right now I qm quite serious. I make both coffees and keep the kettle hot.

Currently I am still sitting here with my metho close at hand the keytle to my left and the lid to the sistern to my right. They stoped speaking about half an hour ago but I uear footsteps occasilnally. Either they are going to sleep in the yard kn logs of wood or similar or they are planning something. Expect more updates, I wont let myself sleep until someone trustwprthy knows what has happened. Currently it is 3am. The first meeting with he guy was at 10pm


----------



## punkin (15/8/13)

Jesus, what a night.

Hope all goes well for you.

What's Russian for 000 ?


----------



## black_labb (15/8/13)

112

I can't see much reason to try right now. There is no police station for hundreds of km in all directions along roads that are only able to be travelled at 15km/h at best and only in vehicles that make the most fancy modded 4wd look like a toy. Add that to limited Russian that cannot be aided with sign language and it's pretty hopeless. I need someone in town to rally people together and descend on the place with torches and pitchforks. 

It is 4.15am and I haven't heard any noises to suggest progress at getting to me. Climbing through a window to get to me is probably pretty daunting. They probably suspect I have evil plans for them. I heard a couple vehicles in the last hour. One of them could have been them getting out of here if they came by car. There is one serviceable road heading south and the road heading east may be drive able. 

Right now I'm writing the happenings down to put through google translator as my Russian isn't good enough to properly explain it, especially after no sleep and a billion coffees. I heard them say something like we'll get him on the road and I'm not sure I want to risk riding out of here without some sort of closure to the situation. A bicycle loaded is pretty distinct here.


----------



## punkin (15/8/13)

Yes, would be good to be able to hitch a ride on a truck somewhere. Can't envy your situation, but i guess that's why i stay home.


----------



## komodo (15/8/13)

Bloody hell!


----------



## Mardoo (15/8/13)

Yikes! Good luck!!! And lots of it!!!


----------



## black_labb (15/8/13)

Just woke to the owner knocking at the door. She knew that here was trouble and came with the police probably here off the train line. Passed him the description of the events on the tablet to him to read and showed her the damage. They left after 5 minutes and I was told to open the door to noone but her. Back to sleep for me. This was supposed to be a day of rest and some prick turned it to staying up all night with adrenaline pumping. Oh well, it's raining and I'll go back to sleep


----------



## angus_grant (15/8/13)

phew, good news on that. Enjoy your sleeping.

Hopefully they'll lose interest after 2 days or perhaps will have forgotten where the hell they were anyways. And I'd even hazard a guess that the police would probably know who it was.


----------



## mrTbeer (15/8/13)

Yeah probably a drunk policeman.


----------



## black_labb (15/8/13)

Don't believe the stereotypes. There are a lot of very good people here who would give the shirt off their back for a stranger. There is also a lot of freedom giving the few bad people the confidence that they can get way with shit like that. 

The guy was from out of town and most likely left on a train early this morning. Haven't heard from the owner or police since 11am but he probably didn't get far and someone from the trains should be able to know where he went if not more.


----------



## spog (15/8/13)

all the best. .cheers...spog...


----------



## Josh (17/8/13)

Holy crap that is a pretty full on story. The kind of thing you see on Banged Up Abroad.

Good to hear you're okay now. I take it there was no way of googling for the phone number he wanted?

Might be an idea to hitch a ride a few km's up the road though. The cops might even offer a ride?


----------



## Mardoo (10/9/13)

Hey black_labb,

Congrats on completing your trip! It's been an awesome read along the way and I'm happy all came good for you. Anyone else who wants to read and check out the photos go here:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1&doc_id=12233&v=2e


----------



## Forever Wort (13/9/13)

Well done, looks like a great experience. The best antidote to beer is exercise, and when combined with travel ... perfect!


----------



## black_labb (15/9/13)

I've been trying to get the last day riding and a bit of a writeup about the time I spent there before the flight and a few more pages on analysing how well I tackled the trip. Being back home I just can't seem to find enough time. I should be able to this week as things approach normal.



Mardoo said:


> Hey black_labb,
> 
> Congrats on completing your trip! It's been an awesome read along the way and I'm happy all came good for you. Anyone else who wants to read and check out the photos go here:
> 
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1&doc_id=12233&v=2e


Thanks Mardoo, glad you enjoyed it



Forever Wort said:


> Well done, looks like a great experience. The best antidote to beer is exercise, and when combined with travel ... perfect!


Thanks. It was a very good experience. Exercise, beer and travel work very well together but If the beer was better I would still be out there.


----------



## black_labb (16/3/14)

I meant to post up here when I finished it but the blog is finished and edited as of a couple months ago.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/BAM2013


----------



## Forever Wort (17/3/14)

Sensational! A great blog. Cool photos and interesting. I will read the whole thing over the next few days for inspiration.

I am going to do some cycling in Sulawesi soon - just a two week break from work with some mates - getting excited!


----------



## black_labb (17/3/14)

Thanks Mr Wort, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Forever Wort (18/3/14)

Any ideas for your the next trip?


----------



## mr_wibble (18/3/14)

Bicycle touring is fricken' capital-A Awesome.

We did some 3-month rides when the kids were little - towed them in a trailer along with camping gear.
Now they're big enough to be self-propelled, I don't know where to go. Was thinking of doing some
Victorian rail-trails, but I prefer places where you can get coffee & cake every 5 km 
Are the rail-trails like that?

Of course, they're all full-fare on aircraft too, so to go anywhere interesting OS is thousands before you do ride at all.


----------



## Forever Wort (18/3/14)

Yeah, you've gotta weigh it all up. Sometimes I think it is worth buying a bike in-country. 

This Sulawesi trip will be my first proper bike tour; I've done a lot of dirt biking trips across Asia but have decided to go pedal-powered from now on. My parents and some of their friends have done the rail trails a lot, I think they are popular with the middle-aged.


----------



## black_labb (18/3/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Any ideas for your the next trip?


 I'm trying to not plan anything serious at the moment otherwise I'll make it happen before I should, I'm 7 years into a 5 year long mechanical engineering degree with over a year to go if I were to commit to full time study; I've taken too much time off and spent too much time on part time to make travel money. I've got some short term local trips planned, I'm thinking I might spend some of july riding along the great dividing range in northern nsw along the national bicentennial trail. It may be a bit chilly in winter but I'll bring plenty of tea. 




Mr Wibble said:


> Bicycle touring is fricken' capital-A Awesome.
> 
> We did some 3-month rides when the kids were little - towed them in a trailer along with camping gear.
> Now they're big enough to be self-propelled, I don't know where to go. Was thinking of doing some
> ...


Coffee and cake every 5 km is hard to manage for any distance. Have you thought about some sort of tandem riding? if you have 2 adults and 2 kids then the kids can be stokers and you can manage a bigger variety of roads where you may not trust the kids riding ability/road sense? It's also good to keep the little ones from lagging behind. Making your own coffee means you can stop anywhere and have a good coffee with a nice view. Can't help with the cake though.




Forever Wort said:


> Yeah, you've gotta weigh it all up. Sometimes I think it is worth buying a bike in-country.
> 
> This Sulawesi trip will be my first proper bike tour; I've done a lot of dirt biking trips across Asia but have decided to go pedal-powered from now on. My parents and some of their friends have done the rail trails a lot, I think they are popular with the middle-aged.


I've been thinking of getting into some dirtbike touring. Australia is so sparse and I've seen quite a bit of it while growing up it's hard to imagine finding much of it interesting on a pushbike. Some regions are great but I wouldn't ride big sections of Australia on a long trip.


----------



## Forever Wort (19/3/14)

Dirt biking is incredible fun, but it doesn't give you the same exercise as a pushbike. As I age I am becoming more exercise-focused so want to try touring on a bicycle.

And as you alluded to in your blog, there are some obstacles even a dirt bike can't get around that a bicycle can. Mind you, dirt bikes are probably _funner _when you do encounter and overcome an incredibly hard incline, boulder, mud bog or whatnot. But you zoom through villages before you even notice them; and you always have to be on the look-out for chickens, naked kids, cows, or whatever local hazard your country of choice specialises in. 

In Australia you don't have those problems as much ... and I agree, if you're going to cross the Nullarbor it's going to be _much _more enjoyable on a dirt bike.


----------

